# hairy men????



## hoping

Sorry dumb question to follow 

i have over heard and been party to several discussions about this by women and i am curious now, just howmany women like hairy men? and to what degree? 

i know it is a stupid question to ask and i am sorry, but my curiosity has been sparked and there is only one way to satisfy it, and that's to ask....


----------



## DawnD

I am not a big hairy man fan, but it doesn't really make that big of a difference to me. My husband is military so his hair is short and he has always been clean shaven. its just hair, nothing a bottle of wax can't fix  ha ha ha.


----------



## hoping

OUCH!!!!!! 

i mean.. OUCH!!!!

i don't understand how you women can do that to your selves {winces}

and holy crap... i am like robin williams harry.... some of a b**ch!!!

OWWWWWWW!!!

lol


----------



## themrs

I don't mind some hair, but I don't like it when the guy looks like he's wearing a sweater! That's just way to much hair on one person's body.


----------



## amberlynn

my husband is hairy like a ape... it doesnt bother me, he keeps his head shaved.. a bald man is sexy to me. hair is just hair..he clean cuts himself sometimes..but his excuse is "i dont get bj's so why bother" lol... oh well for him..


----------



## Calypso

I love a guy with chest hair but not real big on back hair it's not my thing. I also like a guy that is shaved clean below too. Now that is sexy to me.


----------



## WhatNow?

My hubby also shaves his head. Yum-yum! I love a hairy chest, (nice to snuggle into on cold nights and it retains his special scent better than just plain ol' skin!) hairy forearms, anything but a hairy back.


----------



## Amplexor

My wife thinks that Sean Connery is the best Bond until he takes off his shirt. :rofl:


----------



## scarletblue

I am definately NOT a hairy man fan. The thing is, my husband is very hairy and I love him and think he's the sexiest man alive. Go figure.......


----------



## Mogget

I never used to like hairy men, but fell in love with my husband who is extraordinarily hairy, VERY hairy chest, and shoulders and back. Now I love it - it doesn't look so great on the back but it FEELS wonderful to snuggle up to and stroke and I feel that he is very much a man. I like that.


----------



## letitgo

I like some hair, on their chest-ish areas and a little happy trail too lol. but nothing super hairy or long, not a huge fan of back hair either. 

I like my DH's hairiness, altho if he would have been 4 times harrier than he is now when we met I dont think it would have been a deal breaker

I also like a scruffy face! I like a rugged looking man!! Not into long beards, or mustaches(sp) just the 'I havent shaved in 2 days to a month or so' lol, but if they arent going to shave for a month or 4, then keeping the growth trimmed is always a plus!!


----------

